# Favorite Events



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to list our favorite events, in order of preference. I'll start (I decided to list my top 10, but feel free to do whatever you like):

1. 4x4x4 BLD - doesn't take too long, but takes long enough, and I'm not that bad at it!
2. 5x5x5 BLD - I'm finally starting to love this too, but it still takes too long for me.
3. 5x5x5 speed - I love solving the 5x5x5. I don't spend enough time doing it, but I love it when I do.
4. Megaminx - Almost as much fun as the 5x5x5.
5. 3x3x3 BLD - I like doing this, but I'd usually rather do a 5x5x5 or Megaminx for speed instead.
6. Fewest moves - Sometimes I would be tempted to rate this higher, but usually, it belongs about here on my list.
7. Square-1 - I've started to really like this puzzle.
8. 3x3x3 speed - It's this low on my list - I guess that's why I'm so bad at it.
9. 3x3x3 multiBLD - It's not hard to do this because of my practice with big cubes BLD, but I still feel like it's a little unpleasant each time to do it; I'm not sure why that is.
10. 4x4x4 speed - Not really that much fun for me; I don't know why.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3 Speed
Thats the only thing I've ever competed in..
2. 3x3 BLD
I'm looking forward to doing this at the Princeton Open.
3. 2x2 Speed
Just doing this one for fun, I mite learn ortega or something.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm... This is odd.

1. 5x5 speed - obvious.
2. clock - now that I have it, i find it fun
3. 3x3 BLD - just enough info for me to remember
4. megaminx - Now that I have a good one, i like it
5. square-1 - i like it, but to get better I really just need to learn more algs.

I find 3x3 speed complacent, not really enjoyable, but necessary to be good at other events. 4x4 is just a smaller 5x5. I need better memo in order to do big cube BLD. Pyraminx is eh.... Magics are obviously _____.


----------



## tim (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3 multi bld, it's so freaking easy to get good at it .
2. 4x4 bld
3. 5x5 bld
4. 3x3 bld, too less information for me .
5. 4x4 speed
6. 3x3 speed, boring and takes a lot of time to get good...


----------



## LarsN (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3 BLD, now that I've gotten my first sub2 I'm really getting excited about this.
2. 4x4 BLD, because I feel a great potential to improve with only two successful solves to this date (19min30s as the best).
3. 3x3 speed, although it bugs me that I'm progressing so slow.
4. 5x5 speed, love this one after I learned AVG edgepairing.
5. 4x4 speed
6. Magic, just fun to flip around with.
7. 2x2 speed, I only use it to keep my COLL algs up to date.
8. Megaminx, crapy chineese one...
9. Square1, it's just ugly...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't really enjoy any particular event, but if I had to order them, this is how the list would go:

1. 4x4x4
2. Master Magic
3. Pyraminx
4. 2x2x2
5. 3x3x3
6. 5x5x5
7. Magic
8. 3x3x3 fewest moves
9. 3x3x3 OH
10. 3x3x3 with feet
11. Megaminx


----------



## Lofty (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm this is a hard question....
oh wait no it isn't
1. 3x3x3 OH


----------



## alexc (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3 multi bld (Now that I've gotten 2 cubes successful, I love it! I want to eventually get up to where Dennis and Tim are, but I need a lot more cubes!!!
2. 3x3 bld (I love blindfolded )
3. 4x4 (love it!  I have improved immensely over the last few weeks by just doing it in the weekly contest. I'm now almost sub 2!) 
4. 3x3 
5. 3x3 oh
6. 2x2 (don't hate it, but it's not my favorite either.)

Once I get into 4x4 bld I think that will be in the top 3.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3 Speed
2. Pyraminx
3. 4x4 Speed
4. 3x3 OH
5. 2x2 Speed
6. Megaminx
7. 5x5 Speed


----------



## Dene (Feb 29, 2008)

1. 3x3x3 - Obviously my sole reason for living.
2. 3x3x3 OH - Obviously my back up if I lose my sole reason for living.
3. 5x5x5 - Not sure why, but I like this, despite my being slow (sub 10 minutes, lol). I need to practise more, and loosen up my cube.
4. 3x3x3 feet - This is so much fun, and I'm getting really good now!
5. 4x4x4 - I'm getting better at this, and I'm excited to get a new cube in better condition!
6. 3x3x3 BLD - Can be fun, but with old Pochmann at around 5 minutes, it gets fairly tedious.
7. FMC - Only just started, not too good, but I find it quite fun. It's only down here because I like the others more, not because I don't like it as much.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 1, 2008)

1. 2x2 speed
2. 4x4 speed
3. 3x3 speed
4. megaminx speed
5. 5x5 speed
5. pyraminx speed
6. square-1 speed


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, though I haven't competed, my favorites are.

3x3x3
Pyraminx
Magic
3x3x3 OH
4x4x4
5x5x5
2x2x2


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2008)

1. 4x4x4 BLD
2. 5x5x5 BLD
3. 3x3x3 BLD
4. 3x3x3 speed
5. 4x4x4 speed
6. 5x5x5 speed
7. fewest moves (will try my first official attempt at this soon!)
8. 3x3x3 one-handed
9. Magic
10. Master-Magic

All I ever really practice anymore are BLD events, and 3x3x3 at least to maintain. I'm trying to do fewest moves more often as well.

Chris


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 1, 2008)

4x4 BLD
5x5 BLD
4x4 Speed
4x4 Multi Blind
I am lacking on the cubes right now 

*Note that 4x4 Multi Blind is my LEAST favorite*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 1, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD
3x3x3 (for MGLS)
4x4x4
OH
4x4x4 BLD
Speed BLD
5x5x5
2x2x2
Clock
Magic & MM (broken)
Megaminx (don't practice, since I can't compete)
Pyraminx (don't practice)
Square-1 (out of practice)
Miscellaneous puzzles (Barrel, CMetrick...)
Multi BLD (Tyson's fault)

To try:

5x5x5 BLD (need to try again)
Supercubes (just got them)
FMC (need to try non-linear seriously)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm just going to write what I've done in competition.

1. 3x3x3 BLD
2. 5x5x5
3. 4x4x4
4. 3x3x3 (Petrus)
5. 2x2x2
6. Square-1
7. 3x3x3 (Fridrich)
8. Megaminx
9. Clock
10. Magic
11. Mastermagic

And yes I've done a Petrus solve in comp once.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 1, 2008)

1) 3x3x3- need I say more?
2) 3x3 BLD- I suck, but thats why it's exciting for me.
3) 4x4x4- more of a puzzle process, but not too much
4) 5x5x5- ehh, s'ok
5) 2x2x2-
6) 3x3x3 OH
7) Magic
8) Megaminx- lame
-
-
-
100) Square-1- worst puzzle! haha


----------



## MiloD (Mar 1, 2008)

1.) 5x5 - oh yeah baby....the best puzzle of all time
2.) 3x3bld - for some reason I have sucked since I got the flu. but hopefully I can pick it back up
3.) 3x3 - finally started practicing this again and was kicking ass last night...all my times were sub25.....
4.) 4x4 - mostly because my cube locks up constantly


----------



## pajodaep (Mar 3, 2008)

1. 5x5 speed - i'm excited, i'm getting faster
2. 3x3 speed - just to maintain, so as not to forget the algs
3. 3x3 blind - most interesting. if you want to impress somebody who doesn't know how to cube, the BLD is the bomb. 
4. 3x3 multi-bld - trivial. i get tired. i get frustrated when i DNF.
5. 3x3 OH speed - i hate the OH amnesia.
6. 4x4 speed - i hate the parities
7. 2x2 speed - i hate the 2x2.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

1) 3x3x3 speed- By far what I practice the most, and I also find it the most rewarding. I love the rush of adrenaline you experience after getting a sub 10 single or nailing a really awesome average. There's nothing like it in the cubing world for me.
2) 3x3x3 OH- This is a lot of fun, but I don't really practice it all that much.
3) Square 1- I'm really starting to love this puzzle. It might even bump up to number 2 on my list soon. I can't wait to officially compete in it.
4) 4x4x4- The 4x4x4 has been frustrating me lately as my times have gone down by about 7 seconds and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. But I still really enjoy this puzzle.
5) 3x3x3 BLD- Again, I don't really practice this very seriously, but it always feels really cool to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube.
6) 4x4x4 BLD- This is probably tied with 3x3x3 BLD for me. I wish I was better at it, though.
7) 2x2x2- Fun, quick, and very easy.
8) 5x5x5- Always been my worst puzzle.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

1. 3x3x3 speed
2. Pyraminx
3. Magic
4. 4x4x4 speed
5. 3x3x3 OH
6. 2x2x2
7. Skewb
8. Megaminx


EDIT: Wow. I forgot that I already replied to this. I am officially a dumbass.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 3, 2008)

1.3x3x3
2.3x3x3 BLD
3.3x3x3 Multi BLD
4.4x4x4
5.2x2x2
6.3x3x3 OH
7.Square One
8.5x5x5
9.Megaminx
10.Whip-it puzzle tower
11.Pyraminx


----------



## Erik (Mar 3, 2008)

in order:
1. 3x3 speed
2. 4x4 speed
3. pyraminx
4. 2x2 speed
5. FMC
6. 5x5 speed
7. 3x3 OH
8. 3x3 BLD
9. magic
10. mmagic
11. clock
12. megaminx
14. multiblind
15. feet
16. 4x4 Blind


----------



## Rama (Mar 3, 2008)

1: Pyraminx <-- I still need a better method!
2: 5x5x5 speed
3: 3x3x3 speed
4: 3x3x3 OH
5: 4x4x4 speed
6: 2x2x2 speed


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 3, 2008)

Rama said:


> 1: Pyraminx <-- I still need a better method!
> 2: 5x5x5 speed
> 3: 3x3x3 speed
> 4: 3x3x3 OH
> ...


This will help: http://www.geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/PyraSol.html


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2008)

3x3 BLD: Helps your memory so much.
3x3: I'm decent at it.
4x4: It is easy to become "good" (sub 1:20) at.
3x3 OH: Makes your hand strong, and improves coordination.
5x5: I've never really got into it, but still a neat puzzle.
2x2: Nothing to it.

I'm hoping to add several more events soon, like pryaminx, megaminx, magic, 4x4 BLD, etc. when I get decent at them.


----------



## KConny (Mar 15, 2008)

It's always diffrent form competition to competition. I try to improve in the events that I suck at, but for Danish Open it's:

1. Multi BLD. I have to get back my NR. But I haven't had the energy to practise.
2. 3x3 I know I'm faster then what I've shown in comp.
3. 3x3 BLD. Didn't really care until like yesterday when I broke my record using M2.
4. 3x3 OH I wanna get top 100.
5. 4x4 I wanna get top 100.
6. Fewest Moves. It's soooooooooo much fun.
7. The rest, I only practise the above events, i don't even own any other puzzles, except 2x2 and 5x5.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2008)

Erik said:


> in order:
> 1. 3x3 speed
> 2. 4x4 speed
> 3. pyraminx
> ...




I'm surprised megaminx is so low.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 16, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I love the rush of adrenaline you experience after getting a sub 10 single or nailing a really awesome average. There's nothing like it in the cubing world for me.



I agree with you, even though I've only gotten four non-lucky sub-10 solves. 

My favourites must be:

1) 3x3
2) 3x3OH
3) 4x4

Note that 2x2 has been up there, whne I had the WR and practiced it. Nowadays I find the 2x2 boring and haven't barely touched it since WC07.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 16, 2008)

1. 2x2x2 Speed
2. 5x5x5 Speed
3. 4x4x4 Speed
4. 3x3x3 BLD
5. 3x3x3 Speed
6. FMC
7. 3x3x3 OH


----------



## ROOT (Apr 3, 2008)

ummmmm.......
(i havent competed in all of these events in comp, but here we go)
megaminx (definately, and once i tune my megaminx i should be able to have the american record not too hard, im almost there with my chinese)
3x3 BLD
5x5
4x4
3x3
4x4 BLD(so close to non-DNF!!!)
3x3 OH (i suck)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 3, 2008)

After actually starting to practice again, I think I'll have to change my votes to:

1. 4x4x4 -> 3x3x3
2. Master Magic -> 5x5x5
3. Pyraminx 
4. 2x2x2 -> 4x4x4
5. 3x3x3 -> 3x3x3 OH
6. 5x5x5 -> Master Magic
...And the rest don't matter.


----------



## alexc (Apr 3, 2008)

Like Exo, I change my order slightly too.

1. Multi bld Still not that good, (yet ) but it is still fun. Need to finish LPI.
2. 3x3 bld I am now getting quite good and am often sub 2! 
3. 4x4 bld I only tried it once, (DNF) but it was fun and a challenge. 
4. 2x2 Actually pretty fun, once I started practicing again. 
5. 3x3 oh or 4x4 Couldn't decide.. Both ok, don't really practice them.
6. 3x3 I practice, but I'm not improving much, boring.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

for self amusement:
3x3 fmc
3x3 oh
4x4
3x3 speed
3x3 bld
learning new puzzles
5x5
2x2
pyraminx
15 puzzle

at competition:
pyraminx
OH 3x3
3x3 speed
3x3 bld
4x4
fmc
5x5


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 28, 2011)

I've never been to a competition before but this would be my top five:

1. Square 1 there's just something about Square 1 that makes it really addicting
2. 3x3 speed 
3. 2x2 speed
4. 4x4 speed
5. magic its the only event that I can come close to call myself "good"


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 28, 2011)

1. 3x3 Its fun. It doesn't take that long to do.
2. Pyraminx I honestly don't know why I love competing this puzzle...
3. 2x2 If you haven't noticed I like short events 
4. Magic Another quick event
5. Master Magic " "


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Fewest Moves
2x2-5x5
Magic
Master Magic
Square-1
Pyraminx
Megaminx


----------



## Hershey (Aug 28, 2011)

OH
4x4
5x5

or

OH
5x5 
4x4


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 28, 2011)

3x3
Pyra
2x2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 28, 2011)

2x2 and 4x4


----------



## asportking (Aug 28, 2011)

5x5
OH (even though I'm really bad at it right now)
4x4
Megaminx (even though, like OH, I'm really bad)
3x3

2x2 might also be somewhere up there if I had a decent 2x2.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 28, 2011)

4x4, 3x3OH

Not that good in these events but I like them..


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

In order

Megaminx
5x5
3x3 
6x6
4x4
7x7
Pyraminx
OH
2x2


----------



## caseyd (Aug 28, 2011)

OH
3x3
4x4
2x2
magic
6x6
7x7
mega
master magic
Pyra
BLD
FMC
5x5


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2011)

OH
Master Magic
Megaminx
6x6 (even though I don't own one )
4x4
5x5
2x2
BLD
3x3
Feet
7x7
Pyra
Magic


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

Factory Elimination
OH
4x4


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

In order:

-3x3
-Master Magic
-Magic
-Pyraminx
-Clock
-2x2
-4x4
-5x5

Events that are meh and I will eventually learn:

-OH
-BLD

Events that I hate and won't do for awhile:

-Square-1
-Megaminx
-6x6
-7x7


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 28, 2011)

Skewb
3x3
BLD


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2011)

1. 5x5
2. 4x4
3. 6x6
4. Pyraminx
5. 7x7
6. Square-1
7. 3x3
8. 2x2
9. OH
10. Megaminx


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 29, 2011)

1. 3x3 speed 
2. 5x5 speed I like the way my 5x5 feels and it's doesn't take very long to solve
3. 3x3 BLD Almost tied with 5x5 speed, but after a while I get tired of memo. I like it a lot more now that I'm faster.
4. Pyraminx Doesn't take long to solve, makes me feel pro because I'm sub 10 at something other than 2x2
5. 4x4 speed My x-cube 4 is pretty stiff, so my hands get tired easily.
6. 2x2 speed I only know CLL, and I hate building the first layer
7. Square 1 I almost never solve it, because the stickers suck on mine, but I hope to get a new one, because I like it.
8. 7x7 speed Takes too long and my 7x7 locks up a lot
9. 6x6 speed The cube itself sucks 
10. 3x3 one handed lol

I forgot Megaminx, but I'm to lazy to edit the list. I'll say it'll be after 4x4 speed.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 29, 2011)

2x2
3x3
4x4
pyraminx
MASTER MAGIC


----------

